# PRO BIOTICS- WHICH IS BEST?



## GASSEE (Oct 22, 2007)

hI I WONDERED WHAT TYPE OF PROBIOTICS HAS WORKED FOR YOU- I ESPECIALLY HAVE GAS- I CURRENTLY AM USING PB8? I WOULD APPRECIATE ANY FEEDBACK.


----------



## Lucija Petricevic (Dec 1, 2007)

check......................www.ariseandshine.comflora grow--- good one/ as well as good with a week cleansechek super pro bio 75B, the latest, the besthttp://www.kirkmanlabs.com/articles/feature.htmlall the bestLucija


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIVideo Corner: Gut Flora, Probiotics and AntibioticsBacteria are germs that are normally in the gut. They are often referred to as the gut flora. Most bacteria are in the large intestine (colon). Some bacteria can cause infection; these are called pathogens. Other bacteria can be helpful. These helpful (or "good") bacteria are called probiotics. Medicines that destroy bacteria are called antibiotics.http://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-cent...corner/gutfloraIBS Symptoms are Hard for Americansto StomachCondition affects 30 million Americans and costs$30 billion a yearhttp://www.prnewswire.com/mnr/ibs/27059/


----------



## tinac (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been taking 6 strain powder (2 spoons twice a day on an empty stomach) from Custom Probiotics. They have a website and you can order over the internet. I've been taking them for about 4 months and feel 70% better. I'm powerhousing them, because they are the only thing I've ever taken that helps.


----------



## GNW12 (Jul 4, 2004)

I use Acidophilus (2 in the morning & 2 at night). It's supposed to be the best. I buy an inexpensive brand in the grocery store.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

I have ordered the super pro-bio from Kirkmans should have it in a week, tried the IF free one it worked for awhile but then stoppped working.Do you know anyone who has had long term success with it?Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

Gassee -I took the Nutrition Now - Pro-biotics Acidophilos [which must now be renamed as PB8 because the ingredients look identical] for almost a month and absolutely nothing happened. I suspect that one is not getting through the stomach acid.Then I got iFlora [Sedona Labs]. Had amazing results for a week, but then everything went right back to square one.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 9, 2008)

I have tried every probiotic for my IBS-D and only Florastor works. It actually works super well for ANY diarrhea, not just IBS related.I think the reason why acidophilus doesn't work, mistral and starwoman, is that it is a bacteria. Numerous studies show that bacteria doesn't work as well. I think because you just buy them off the shelf, when they should all be refrigerated, so by the time you actually purchase them, you're just buying dead cells. As far as my doctor says, only Florastor, because it is freeze-dried, doesn't have to be refrigerated, that's why I'm guessing it works so well. Has anybody tried the new natural product, Iberogast, for their gas? I wonder how well that works. I've just read about it briefly, and it sounds pretty interesting, being natural and all.


----------



## joe h. (Mar 22, 2008)

hi folks,I have IBS-D and would like to try a new approach. I take up to 8 immodium a day with minimal benefit. Could you point me to the best way to get started with probiotics and other ideas?I went to a GI specialist a few months ago. He tried to prescribe Lotrenex; when the insurance company wouldn't pay he had no other suggestions other than Levsin and Loperamide. It was disappointing.thanks for any help!joe h. in portland oregon


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Joe...have you tried L-Glutamine powder for that D? Jarrow makes a good product. Start with a small dose and work up to a level that works for you. This substance actually nourishes the tissues, unlike Immodium. It works for me when I have that problem. Also, Slippery Elm powder first thing in the morning...tastes gross but it works. I have been using Natren Probiotics. They work, they're alive. The Co. is very particular about shipping them with a cold pack. Recently tried Culturelle, one capsule. Really has an effect, but I think that starting with even the one capsule was over kill. It's given me a formed stool for over a week now, but I have pain, headaches...I'll retry as soon as I feel better. This product is also carefully packaged and widely used.


----------

